# Ultrasound results



## clambert1273 (May 8, 2013)

I wish I understood half of this... any takers?

Report:
Comparison: None.

Ultrasound evaluation, including color-flow Doppler imaging, of the thyroid gland was performed.

The gland is heterogeneously hypoechoic and small having a calculated total volume of approximately 9.5 mL. The right lobe has a calculated volume of approximately 4.8 mL measuring approximately 1.6 x 1.2 x 4.8 cm in depth, width and length, respectively. The left lobe has a calculated volume of
approximately 4.7 mL, measuring approximately 1.3 x 1.5 x 4.6 cm in the same dimensions. The isthmus has a thickness of approximately 3.0 mm. The para glandular soft tissues are unremarkable.

Impression:
Findings that suggest subacute thyroiditis. Clinical correlation and consultation with ENDOCRINOLOGY is suggested.

Primary Diagnostic Code: SIGNIFICANT ABNORMALITY, ATTN NEEDED


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

clambert1273 said:


> I wish I understood half of this... any takers?
> 
> Report:
> Comparison: None.
> ...


Wish I could better comment but follow through as suggested. The gland is definitely not well as per the Primary Diagnostic Code.


----------



## clambert1273 (May 8, 2013)

just waiting to hear from my doctor... this is at the VA medical center here so I downloaded the results...

ya.. I am slightly impatient  13 years was a long time to wait for something to be done lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

clambert1273 said:


> just waiting to hear from my doctor... this is at the VA medical center here so I downloaded the results...
> 
> ya.. I am slightly impatient  13 years was a long time to wait for something to be done lol


Hah; got you beat! Try over 20 years! So, I hear ya', loud and clear!!

Let us know when you get an appt. set up to evaluate all of this. At least you are headed in the right direction. Slow but sure!! We hope!


----------



## clambert1273 (May 8, 2013)

ugh - well I had replied to this a few days ago but it isn't here now 

Finally talked to my doc and as assumed I have been passed off to endocrinology. She told me that my results were "subacute thyroiditis" and it isn't common (go figure). So my appointment is set with Endo for November 20.

I guess I will find out more then.... yay! more waiting lol :sad0049:

P.S. I like the new board


----------

